# Divorce?



## worriedlover23 (Mar 26, 2019)

My BS will say things like when we argue (Its been almost 6 months since i cheated FYI)

Meeting you was a mistake

We should have never dated 15 years ago

I am sick of your ****

We should split

We should divorce

Hell we had a weird arguement 2 nights ago 

So, hubs was like Subway or Pizza tonight

I said Pizza, I am not a big fan of Subway

We called and called and called figured they must be closed

So he said now what? What are we gonna eat?

I said I'll eat cereal, You want me to make you something?

He said No

I walk back in with a bowl of cereal

He is all I am so ****ing sick of your **** jesus christ this is way to much to handle

I said what??? I am so confused, I did nothing wrong

He said you waiting for me to make the next foodsuggestion...which is subway holy christ

I said ummm you said now what? I said cereal i made my choice I don't and did not want subway in the first place. What is the big deal?

He got so ****ing pissed and said why do you do this for? always piling stress on me i am so ****ing sick of your ****


Anyways one day i agreed to divorce

He said We should split

I said Clearly you are unhappy, We should and you should leave

All of the sudden he was like AHA!!!!!!!!!! I knew it i knew it i knew you wanted a divorce FUNNY how I am always RIGHT!!!

I said You said you wanted one and keep saying it NOT me

He started talking in a childish voice "Well you said well you said who gives a **** what i said!!!!" You agreed to it....alright we will leave it at that ok than

I was left confused as nothing else was said after that....


IDK what he wants. IDK what to do.

He said he feels if he left i would be with the AP or someone else.

We have 4 kids

We have been together 15 years


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

When are you going to own YOUR actions and stop starting new threads?


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

It takes 2-5 years for a marriage to recover from an affair. If it does but there's no guarantee. With you the cheater carrying the bigger load.

Once you open the infidelity door you don't know what's going to come out of it.

It seems you aren't very vested in the marriage from your post? You are correct it maybe a better option if you haven't been married long and dont have children to end it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

See previous advice.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

What did the four kids eat that night.......is what I wanna know?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

As I said in the other thread, just divorce and be done.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

Edit: What the hey.....double post!


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

worriedlover23 said:


> My BS will say things like when we argue (Its been almost 6 months since i cheated FYI)
> 
> Meeting you was a mistake
> 
> ...


He should file.
I would if I was him.
Yesterday.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> When are you going to own YOUR actions and stop starting new threads?


Never she's a WW.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Why are you to together?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

My bet is she will never answer this question.
*Did you have sex with another man outside of your marriage?*
She would have to START to own her actions then.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Was he always like this or has he simply lost it since you cheated?


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

OP, are you EVER going to actually post more than an opening post and answer questions?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> OP, are you EVER going to actually post more than an opening post and answer questions?


Her threads are a microcosm of her actions in her marriage.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Gee, @worriedlover23, after a mere six months your husband is still angry with you for you cheating on him? The cad! Why has he not gotten over _that_, yet? 

And worriedlover23 is such a _catchy_ name for a spouse who has cheated on their partner. 

Your husband is still angry with you? No ****, Sherlock! *Of course* he is still angry with you!

If he wasn't still angry with you he'd be a nothing but a bloody chump!

OK, what are *you* going to do to address the issues that you caused by cheating on your husband and also by your cheating on your four children? 

Because time spent with, or thinking about, your lover is time you cheated your husband and children out of.


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

You cheated on him, what the heck do you expect him to do? Be all happy and thankful that you ****ed him over. 

Why should he be the one to leave if you divorce, you are the one that cheated. You leave


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

worriedlover23 said:


> My BS will say things like when we argue (Its been almost 6 months since i cheated FYI)
> 
> Meeting you was a mistake
> 
> ...


You are obviously not doing enough to repair the damage you caused by cheating on your BH. All you are doing is whinging here about how badly he has treated you which appears as if you have no idea the pain and trauma you have caused him by what you have done.
This posting is still all about you and how you feel. You need to get over yourself and stop being so self centered. Cheating is a sign of a selfish and self centered person.
You should be kissing this man's shoes for the gift he has given you in that he has chosen to stay. Most men will leave.
You deserve nothing, remember that. If you can get to a place of full remorse then maybe your marriage can be saved. As it stands it is still all about poor you!


----------

